# Befahrbarkeit Fernpass



## albkraxler (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich vorhabe mit Frau und Gepäck die via claudia augusta zu fahren und jetzt gehört habe, dass am Fernpass am Radweg gebaut wird, würde mich der derzeitige Zustand, bzw. Baufortschritt interessieren. Kann man mit Gepäck zwischenzeitlich wieder fahren oder ist immer noch Bundesstraße angesagt.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## R.o.b. (5. Mai 2009)

Die Wanderer müssen ja auch irgendwo lang und nicht über die Bundesstrasse. Einfach fahren, so lang ist die alte Fernpass-Straße ja nicht, und ggfs. etwas schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swj (5. Mai 2009)

Das kurze Stück Steig nach dem Weißensee und die die paar steile Passagen danach, sind auch ohne Gepäck mühsam - aber auf alle Fälle die Bikeroute nehmen - lieber kurz schieben als ersticken!!!! 
Letztes Jahr war der Weg nach der Überquerung der Bundesstrasse zum Schloss am Fernsteinsee wegen Steinschlag gesperrt - darf ich also wegen Sperre nicht "empfehlen" (ist aber optisch ein absolutes MUST!!!!) . Bin es 2008 zweimal gefahren und habe keinerlei Probleme entdecken können - ein paar ausgesetzte Stellen kann man ja auch ruhig schieben. Auf alle Fälle ein absolut empfehlenswerter Abschnitt


----------



## albkraxler (8. Mai 2009)

Mir gings ja auch eher um die Befahrbarkeit, die Sperre wegen Steinschlag 2008 ist mir bekannt, allerdings habe ich vor kurzem von einem Bekannten gehört, dass der Radweg jetzt hergerichtet wird und wollte wissen ob dazu jemand was genaueres weiß ?


----------



## mtb-igel (1. Mai 2010)

@threadopener: bist du nun dort gewesen im letzten jahr und kannst vielleicht selbst den zustand beschreiben? wenn man so einen topic über google findet, wäre es sehr hilfreich zu sehen, dass die TOs verantwortung für ihre threads übernehmen und ihr wissen letztendlich auch weitergeben.


----------



## Trailhunterer (2. Mai 2010)

hab letztes Jahr keine Sperre gesehen und Steine sind mir auch nicht draufgeflogen


----------



## albkraxler (3. Mai 2010)

Dann will ich doch auf jeden Fall noch das Ergebnis nachtragen, der Aufstieg vom Weißensee war mit ca. 20 Kg Gepäck in Satteltaschen faktisch so gut wie nicht fahrend machbar. Ein kurzes Stück musste ich auf lockerem Schotteruntergrund nachgeben und schieben. 
Kurz vor der Querung der Bundesstraße kamen uns aus Richtung Nassereith zwei mit leichtem Gepäck auf dem Rücken entgegen, die eindeutig von einer Befahrung der MTB-Strecke zum Fernpasssee mit Gepäckträger abrieten, nach dem Motto, den reisst es sowieso ab.
Wir entschlossen und deshalb abwärts die Bundesstraße zu befahren, mit etwas Taktik, einer Lücke vor einem LKW oder einem Wohnwagengespann, geht dies sogar ohne überholt zu werden.
Beschreibung der gesamten Route, incl. Bilder auf meiner HP.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Mai 2010)

albkraxler schrieb:


> Dann will ich doch auf jeden Fall noch das Ergebnis nachtragen, der Aufstieg vom Weißensee war mit ca. 20 Kg Gepäck in Satteltaschen faktisch so gut wie nicht fahrend machbar. Ein kurzes Stück musste ich auf lockerem Schotteruntergrund nachgeben und schieben.
> Kurz vor der Querung der Bundesstraße kamen uns aus Richtung Nassereith zwei mit leichtem Gepäck auf dem Rücken entgegen, die eindeutig von einer Befahrung der MTB-Strecke zum Fernpasssee mit Gepäckträger abrieten, nach dem Motto, den reisst es sowieso ab.
> Wir entschlossen und deshalb abwärts die Bundesstraße zu befahren, mit etwas Taktik, einer Lücke vor einem LKW oder einem Wohnwagengespann, geht dies sogar ohne überholt zu werden.
> Beschreibung der gesamten Route, incl. Bilder auf meiner HP.



Das Stück vom Fernpass zum Schloss Fernsteinsee ist aber auch wirklich das einzige der Via Claudia, für das ein MTB empfehlenswert ist


----------

